# Craftsman router won't start



## wwkibler (May 19, 2010)

I have just joined Router Forums. I live in Austin, Texas, and am an avid mid-level woodworker, but not a big router user. Today my Craftsman 130.26620 "Professional" router went on the blink, which is why I'm here. I've been using it in a router table with a dedicated on/off switch, thus leaving the router always "on." Today I took it out to use it in the plunge base and it won't turn on at all. Is there a reset button? (I cannot find such.) Is the switch replaceable? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bill. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

If you had it upside down all this time with the switch on and when you use it right side up the router dust may have got into the switch, I would suggest you blow it out real good, but yes you can get a switch for it but it sounds like a good cleaning out may do the trick.. 


===== 



wwkibler said:


> I have just joined Router Forums. I live in Austin, Texas, and am an avid mid-level woodworker, but not a big router user. Today my Craftsman 130.26620 "Professional" router went on the blink, which is why I'm here. I've been using it in a router table with a dedicated on/off switch, thus leaving the router always "on." Today I took it out to use it in the plunge base and it won't turn on at all. Is there a reset button? (I cannot find such.) Is the switch replaceable? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Woodmills_74 (May 15, 2010)

Hey Bill,
I have the same router with the same issue. I posted a couple weeks ago and was advised to replace the switch which I just did 15 minutes ago. It fixed the problem. I had also replaced the brushes but it didn't fix the issue. The switch is only a couple $$, available through Craftsman or Bosch (they manufacture the same router under a different model #) and a snap to replace once you take off the top cover. I'll never leave my router upside down now for an extended time.

Best of luck


----------



## wwkibler (May 19, 2010)

Dear Woodmills,
Even cheaper than replacing the switch is taking it out and cleaning it. Seems that very fine sawdust accumulates in it and can easily be blown out once you've removed the switch and taken off its plastic back. Thanks for the reply!
Bill


----------



## carlosworkshop (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 17543 Craftsman Router.
I´d used for a couple of days on a Router Table and worked fine till today, it just stop.
The power is fine, Brushes look good, lights are on but won´t start. Any suggestion ?
Thanking you for youre Time
Carlos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carlos and Bill

They are not to be used all the time upside down, blow out the switch good, take the switch out if you need to and blow it out..

=========



wwkibler said:


> I have just joined Router Forums. I live in Austin, Texas, and am an avid mid-level woodworker, but not a big router user. Today my Craftsman 130.26620 "Professional" router went on the blink, which is why I'm here. I've been using it in a router table with a dedicated on/off switch, thus leaving the router always "on." Today I took it out to use it in the plunge base and it won't turn on at all. Is there a reset button? (I cannot find such.) Is the switch replaceable? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All routers used in a table need to have the dust blown out of them on a regular basis. If you don't have an air compressor you can use a can of Dust off which is sold for cleaning computers. I blow mine out an a regular basis and have never had problems with either of my two 1617's.

Bill, I know Bosch replaces defective switches once at no charge. Your Craftsman model26620 would fall into the right time frame and may be covered by the same warranty action. It is worth a phone call to Sears and then a Bosch service center about it. If you have to replace the switch I suggest buying it from Bosch for the warranty. Bosch goes beyond the written warranty most of the time to make sure customers are happy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carlos, it sounds like the speed controller unit has failed. It is easy to change this part. If you are comfortable working on the motor just bypass the speed control and see if it works. If not take it in for service.


----------



## AlH (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Craftsman router and when it doesn't want to start it is after I have changed the bit and the bit lock isn't completely off. I took mine apart and it still didn't work until I found out that was the cause. You might check that to make sure. Just a guess.


----------



## teosal (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> Carlos, it sounds like the speed controller unit has failed. It is easy to change this part. If you are comfortable working on the motor just bypass the speed control and see if it works. If not take it in for service.


I have the same exact problem. I managed to test the on/off switch and looks like it is working. How do I bypass the speed control to see if that's the problem?

Thanks in advance,
TeoS

_Images deleted by mod team_


----------



## Asterwhite (Dec 23, 2017)

*Lock mechanism.*



wwkibler said:


> I have just joined Router Forums. I live in Austin, Texas, and am an avid mid-level woodworker, but not a big router user. Today my Craftsman 130.26620 "Professional" router went on the blink, which is why I'm here. I've been using it in a router table with a dedicated on/off switch, thus leaving the router always "on." Today I took it out to use it in the plunge base and it won't turn on at all. Is there a reset button? (I cannot find such.) Is the switch replaceable? Any help will be appreciated.


The slide mechanism may also be dusty or dirty. Blow air to remove saw dust through the switch and motor. Keep moving switch back and forth till it works. You may have to let it stand right side up for awhile. Once it is working you may want to put a few drops of electric oil and blow it with compressed air for excess. It may help slide it back into unlock position easier.


----------

